# Heel Lift



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

J bars, buttefly wraps, a do it yourself attitude, and duct tape.


----------



## dhampson (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks. I looked up butterfly wraps and found there is a whole world of products to help with boots fitting better. I'll be heading to my snowboard store for some help.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Tognar Ski and Snowboard Boot Fitting Tools, Insoles, Footbeds and Inserts


----------

